# Epoxy grout wont harden



## PA_PHR (Oct 19, 2021)

Ok so I am still a novice when it comes to tile work. I’ve messed around with bagged grout mix before when doing my old bathroom and had no luck with it not flaking apart over time. I decided to go with an epoxy grout this time around thinking this is going to hold up against the foot traffic in and out of my front doorway. To my surprise, it’s been almost 4 days and the grout mixture has not set up yet. It’s actually just as pliable as it was during application. If any of you guys can give me some insight on what I may have done wrong or how to correct this, that would be fantastic. Thanks in advance! *edit: please don’t treat this site like it’s Facebook. I’m just a fellow contractor looking for some insight to hone my skills and better my career.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

This site is for pro contractors & tradesmen & women. Visit or sister site @ diychcom


Mike


----------



## PA_PHR (Oct 19, 2021)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> This site is for pro contractors & tradesmen & women. Visit or sister site @ diychcom
> 
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike I am actually a licensed Carpenter seeking advice from other fellow contractors. Perhaps you can give me some insight from a pro contractor know it all standpoint? I’m one of the unfortunate ones that didn’t come out of the womb knowing every last aspect of the industry and sadly I have to reach out to others sometimes and learn like most human beings do.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Most Epoxy grout that I’ve dealt with come with a liquid bag, And everything Hass to be mixed at once in one batch, my question would be expiration date? Or you tried to only mix a small batch?


----------



## PA_PHR (Oct 19, 2021)

Snobnd said:


> Most Epoxy grout that I’ve dealt with come with a liquid bag, And everything Hass to be mixed at once in one batch, my question would be expiration date? Or you tried to only mix a small batch?


Exactly what it is. I mixed a small batch.


----------



## PA_PHR (Oct 19, 2021)

PA_PHR said:


> Exactly what it is. I mixed a small batch.


Now I’m curious if the rest of the batch is wasted. Chit isn’t cheap! Lol


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

_Within the bucket are the fine materials plus the colorant of the grout, and it appears you left too much of part a in the bucket .

More than likely it will never harden!_


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Mixing ratio is shown to be 4.68 kg of solids to 0.32 kg of liquid. 14:1 ratio by weight. Curious how you were able to measure that for your test batch.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BTW, if your old grout was flaking apart, it's probably how much water was used or the floor isn't stiff enough.


----------



## PA_PHR (Oct 19, 2021)

Half-fast Eddie said:


> Mixing ratio is shown to be 4.68 kg of solids to 0.32 kg of liquid. 14:1 ratio by weight. Curious how you were able to measure that for your test batch.


I actually wasn’t measuring. I mixed it up to a pliable texture and applied it.


----------



## PA_PHR (Oct 19, 2021)

Snobnd said:


> _Within the bucket are the fine materials plus the colorant of the grout, and it appears you left too much of part a in the bucket .
> 
> More than likely it will never harden!_


Thank you for your input. I was concerned this might be the issue. Looks like I’ll be digging it out and redoing it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BTW, if you have critical ratios that you have to maintain for a partial batch, do that partial and see what it does. Don't actually apply it.
II have to do that with stucco every time. 

Sure, the epoxy grout is expensive, but unless you have proven you can mix a smaller batch, you may as well mix the whole thing. That takes one variable out of your tile job.


----------



## PA_PHR (Oct 19, 2021)

hdavis said:


> BTW, if you have critical ratios that you have to maintain for a partial batch, do that partial and see what it does. Don't actually apply it.
> II have to do that with stucco every time.
> 
> Sure, the epoxy grout is expensive, but unless you have proven you can mix a smaller batch, you may as well mix the whole thing. That takes one variable out of your tile job.


I really appreciate you giving me this advice and input. We’re never really done learning something new every day. I guess I got a little extra confident with what I was doing instead of doing a little extra research first.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

A good rule is if it's a new product for you and correcting a mess is going to be difficult, expensive, or time consuming try the product out first.

I even do that with a new paint formulation. It costs and takes time, but it can keep you from screwing up a customer's project.


----------



## PA_PHR (Oct 19, 2021)

hdavis said:


> A good rule is if it's a new product for you and correcting a mess is going to be difficult, expensive, or time consuming try the product out first.
> 
> I even do that with a new paint formulation. It costs and takes time, but it can keep you from screwing up a customer's project.


You’re exactly right. This is why I try new products and projects on my own home before offering a new service. Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I'd rub some catalyst into the grout before I dug it all out.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

All of the cracks in my garage slab are filled with various colors of epoxy grout that were left over from jobs that required less than a full unit.

I have mixed partial batches (for test boards) by carefully measuring the ingredients with a digital scale.


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

PA_PHR said:


> You’re exactly right. This is why I try new products and projects on my own home before offering a new service. Thank you for your advice.


PA_PHR, my appologies, I didn’t look @ your history. So many h/O’s jumping on here now. I have much respect for our industry & am sure you do. Goes without mention sounds like your ratio was wrong & very well could have been the sometimes impatient me making the same move. Again sorry about that


Mike


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Kowboy said:


> I'd rub some catalyst into the grout before I dug it all out.


that will not help get the catalyst down below the top layer, everything needs to be removed and start over!


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

If the floor and materials are cold epoxy grout will not harden. Try setting a heat lamp in a spot to see if it takes off.


----------

